# He has a car nothing like as good.



## woo min

He has a car nothing like as good.(한국 유력 어학회사 인터넷 사전)
그는 그 어느 것과도 비교할 것이 없는 차를 가지고 있다.

His performance is nothing like as good.(출처는 위와 같아요)
그의 연주는  아무도 따르지 못한다.


이것이 올바른 해석인지 정말 궁금해요. 
저는 오히려  nothing like as good은 nearly not so good 그렇게 좋지 못하다로 생각되거든요. 

도움 말씀 부탁 드립니다.


----------



## Kross

음.. 어째든 두 예문에 대한 한글 해석은 정확하지 않은 것 같네요. 

차나 연주나 good이라고 표현할 수 있는 것과는 거리가 멀었다는 의미 같네요. 

즉 부정적 늬앙스로 해석하는게 맞을 것 같네요.


----------



## Rance

nothing like as good 가 생소한 표현이라 google에 검색해보니
"nothing like as good *as*"가 대부분의 검색결과에 나오더군요.
끝에 as가 생략되는 예제는 드물고 그나마 다른 결과는 영한사전이랑 연관있는 글들이 대다수이더군요.
그 중에서 good 뒤에 "as+비교대상"이 없으므로 비교할 게 없다...라는 주석같은 설명글이 있는 걸로 보아서
일반적으로 쓰이기보다는 시적표현으로 쓰였던 적이 있지 않았나하고 추측해봅니다.

ㄱ) a car nothing like as good as Ferrari
ㄴ) a car not nearly as good as Ferrari

위 두 표현은 그 차가 페라리에 견주지 못한다는 문맥에선 뜻이 상통하나 그 정도에서는 차이가 나는데
첫 번째 표현은 비교대상이 대지 못한다 정도의 뜻이고
두 번째 표현은 괜찮은 차이지만 페라리 만큼은 아니다 정도로 생각하시면 될 듯 싶습니다.


----------



## woo min

Rance said:


> nothing like as good 가 생소한 표현이라 google에 검색해보니
> "nothing like as good *as*"가 대부분의 검색결과에 나오더군요.
> 끝에 as가 생략되는 예제는 드물고 그나마 다른 결과는 영한사전이랑 연관있는 글들이 대다수이더군요.
> 그 중에서 good 뒤에 "as+비교대상"이 없으므로 비교할 게 없다...라는 주석같은 설명글이 있는 걸로 보아서
> 일반적으로 쓰이기보다는 시적표현으로 쓰였던 적이 있지 않았나하고 추측해봅니다.
> 
> ㄱ) a car nothing like as good as Ferrari
> ㄴ) a car not nearly as good as Ferrari
> 
> 위 두 표현은 그 차가 페라리에 견주지 못한다는 문맥에선 뜻이 상통하나 그 정도에서는 차이가 나는데
> 첫 번째 표현은 비교대상이 대지 못한다 정도의 뜻이고
> 두 번째 표현은 괜찮은 차이지만 페라리 만큼은 아니다 정도로 생각하시면 될 듯 싶습니다.




두 분 모두 감사드립니다. 
영한사전은 예문은 하나도 없고 모호한 번역어로 돼 있고, 영영사전은 Rance님께서 지적하신 두 번째 의미만 기재돼 있어 혼란이 왔거든요. 
한국 인터넷 포털 지식에 문의한 결과도 역시 조금은 서로 다른 의미로 나뉘어지더군요.


----------



## Environmentalist

어느 사전인지 몰라도 저런 예문을 넣어놨다니 충격이군요.
His car is not as good as something else 이런식으로 넣어야 할 듯 한대, 저건 의미불명의 표현이라고 보여집니다.
사람이 했는지 봇이 했는지 몰겠지만 저 문장의 해석을 써 놓은것도 대단하군요.


----------



## Kross

Environmentalist said:


> His car is not as good as something else 이런식으로 넣어야 할 듯 한대


OP 예문도 원어민들이 자주 사용하는 패턴입니다. 저 문장 하나만 달랑 떼서 예문으로 제시해서 좀 이상하게 보이지만요. 실제 대화상에서는 (as good) as something에 대한 내용이 앞에서 먼저 언급했기에 뒤에서 중복으로 또 말해주지 않을 가능성이 높습니다. 
예를 들면, Tom has a Ferrari. but my car is nothing like as good(as his). 이런식으로요. as his는 생략합니다.


----------



## Rance

저도 Kross 남 의견에 동의합니다.
다만 문제는 생략되었어도 원 뜻은 변하지 말아야하는데 몇몇 인터넷 사전들은 뒤에 오는 as something 이 생략시 뜻이 정반대로 바뀌더군요.
그래서 조금 검색해보았는데 결론부터 말하자면 콩글리쉬로 보입니다.

이해하기 조금 난해한 Blackadder에 나오는 노래 가사를 제외하곤 good뒤에 as가 생략되는 경우가 적어도 구글 검색에선 찾아볼 수 없었습니다.
다만 그 예외가 있었는데 몇몇 한국 사이트에 나오는 위의 두 예시문이더군요.

및의 링크를 하나 확인해보죠.


> *nothing like as good *
> 
> *검색결과*
> 견줄 만한 것이 없는


출처:http://abcdic.net/?SEQ=11513499

정확히는 
nothing like as good as ~
~에 견줄 만한 것이 없는 혹은 ~에 견주지 못하는
과 같이 무엇에 비교하는지가 뚜렷해야합니다.
허나 위의 링크에선 그게 뚜렷하지 못하다는 것을 알 수 있습니다.
다만 위 링크에 나오는 예시문과 그 뜻은 제대로 되어 있군요.

다음 링크를 보도록 하죠.


> nothing like as good 견줄 만한 것이 없는. His performance is nothing like as good. 그의 연주에는 아무도 따르지 못한다.


출처:http://www.hellodictionary.com/definition/like

보시는 봐야 같이 두 링크에서의 뜻은 토씨하나 안 틀리고 똑같은 표현을 사용합니다.
허나 예시문은 전혀 상반되죠.
"견줄 만한 것이 없는"에서 주어에 견줄 수 없다....라고 잘못 이해하여 파생된 예시가 아닌가 생각되는군요.
아무래도 틀리지는 않지만 불분명한 표현을 씀으로서 인터넷에서 그 어휘가 돌고 돌다보니 어느샌가 그 뜻의 사용도가 뒤바껴버린 콩글리쉬로 보입니다.


----------

